# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Iran militia chief: Destroying Israel is nonnegotiable

## Coolwalker

*

The commander of the Basij militia of Iran’s Revolutionary Guards said that “erasing Israel off the map” is “nonnegotiable,” according to an Israel Radio report Tuesday.*
*Militia chief Mohammad Reza Naqdi also threatened Saudi Arabia, saying that the offensive it is leading in Yemen “will have a fate like the fate of Saddam Hussein.”
*
*Naqdi’s comments were made public as Iran and six world powers prepared Tuesday to issue a general statement agreeing to continue nuclear negotiations in a new phase aimed at reaching a comprehensive accord by the end of June.*
*In 2014, Naqdi said Iran was stepping up efforts to arm West Bank Palestinians for battle against Israel, adding the move would lead to Israel’s annihilation, Iran’s Fars news agency reported.
*
*“Arming the West Bank has started and weapons will be supplied to the people of this region,” Naqdi said.
*
*“The Zionists should know that the next war won’t be confined to the present borders and the Mujahedeen will push them back,” he added. Naqdi claimed that much of Hamas’s arsenal, training and technical knowhow in the summer conflict with Israel was supplied by Iran.
*
*The Basij is a religious volunteer force established in 1979 by the country’s revolutionary leaders, and has served as a moral police and to suppress dissent.*
*In January, a draft law that would give greater powers to the Basij to enforce women’s compulsory wearing of the veil was ruled unconstitutional.*
*The force holds annual maneuvers, sometimes with regular Iran units.
*
*Jonathan Beck and AFP contributed to this report.* 
*

Read more: Iran militia chief: Destroying Israel is 'nonnegotiable' | The Times of Israel http://www.timesofisrael.com/iran-mi...#ixzz3VyzDW8mA 
*

----------


## Parabellum

Hmm... no wonder Kerry and Obama and the rest of the raging Left like the Iranians so much!

----------

Daily Bread (03-31-2015)

----------


## Rudy2D

Hoo-boy.  After this--the Saudis will be _begging_ the Israelis to take-out Iran.   :Biglaugh:

----------


## RMNIXON

CNN Today: *Iran nuclear talks: 'Tricky issues' remain, Kerry says*


It sounds like they do in fact!  :Sofa:

----------


## Taxcutter

If this knucklehead is indeed elucidating Iranian policy and not just venting his own hot air, this creates an interesting scenario.

Iran gets a credible nuke, Israel's only rational response would be to execute a huge nuclear first strike.   Israel has no strategic depth.   Israel cannot withstand a nuclear "Pearl Harbor."   Like with carrier warfare you have to strike first to win.   Depending on the size of Israel's inventory Tehran and Qom at bare minimum become glass flats.

----------


## DonGlock26

It seems that everytime the Left lies about Islam, the Muslims politely remind us that they really are a death cult.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

It must really be frustrating for the pouty cultural Marxists......

----------

Dos Equis (04-01-2015)

----------


## BestViewedWithCable

Obamas chief of staff, Valerie Jarrett was born in Iran.....

I'm sure she's like a Christian....

----------

DonGlock26 (04-01-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

Bibi responds to the Iranian general's statement and the nuke talks.

----------

